# Big cold blast!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah! So we got a warning of winter weather yesterday. I gotta go out and gather supplies and finish winterizing everyone's space!! The wind chill is supposed to be from -5 to 5 degrees F. Ouch! Buying Tyvek today and the second coop heater. It's insulated better than the first and they've been ok- up til now on a 15 degree night- Christmas Eve at that. Eeep! The good news though? We might get our first white Christmas that I can recall since my childhood! Well, late teens but that's childhood to me now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> We might get our first white Christmas that I can recall since my childhood! Well, late teens but that's childhood to me now!


I had to single that last line out from the rest of the bad news because as usual it's so you.

Yep, we've got some coming this way too. Nowhere near as bad as yours but bad enough. I was out doing stuff that when it's super cold I won't do. And I've got to get the birds ready for it. Next thing on my to do list.

Ever notice that when we're facing nasty weather the to do list is never ending?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Uh, even in fair weather I’m generally buried! Lol! I made it easy on myself- curbside pickup. Yeah!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got that too. Only because I had no other choice. And I decided to have someone else take care of the bug problems. Just one more small thing off my list.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Rain tonight and cold coming tomorrow night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to see when they think the rain is going to get here. I might have another day to burn up more stuff before it gets here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had to single that last line out from the rest of the bad news because as usual it's so you.
> 
> Yep, we've got some coming this way too. Nowhere near as bad as yours but bad enough. I was out doing stuff that when it's super cold I won't do. And I've got to get the birds ready for it. Next thing on my to do list.
> 
> Ever notice that when we're facing nasty weather the to do list is never ending?


The to do list gets a little panicky before bad weather!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly. 

I've been asking myself what I'm going to do about letting the Guineas out with the heavy rain moving in. Since Baby is bottom of the barrel I don't want him out to have to stay in the wet but I can't close the pen up to keep him in because it would keep the others out. I might need to do another modification to the pen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, the rain got here. Looks like it's going to be pretty much a rain out for the day. Then the cold shot. Extra blanket is on my bed now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I've been asking myself what I'm going to do about letting the Guineas out with the heavy rain moving in. Since Baby is bottom of the barrel I don't want him out to have to stay in the wet but I can't close the pen up to keep him in because it would keep the others out. I might need to do another modification to the pen.


Yes, not a month goes by that I'm not doing some kind of modification.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I didn't have Guineas I wouldn't even be thinking about it. But I was standing in the breezeway looking at the Guinea pen and seeing how I could add another 100 square feet and fix it so it can be sectioned off. 

Don't I have enough to do?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Feels like Wisconsin; should have moved further south.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not even South FL is escaping this cold. I was just reading they need to watch out for lizards falling out of the trees because of the cold.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Not even South FL is escaping this cold. I was just reading they need to watch out for lizards falling out of the trees because of the cold.


For real??!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, they have Iguanas down in S. FL. If the temps get to be 40 or lower they freeze up and fall out of the trees they hang out in. They said it could actually be a hard hit since some of them get to be five feet long. 

If the cold doesn't last too long they once again unfreeze and take back to the trees.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Brrr, It's freezing rain here now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So instead of cats and dogs it might rain iguana and lizards. Those things that are cold blooded-good thing alligators don't climb trees!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No rain here yet. I did have to come indoors because of falling pine cones and branches; quite windy here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, they have Iguanas down in S. FL. If the temps get to be 40 or lower they freeze up and fall out of the trees they hang out in. They said it could actually be a hard hit since some of them get to be five feet long.
> 
> If the cold doesn't last too long they once again unfreeze and take back to the trees.


I saw a program about how invasive they are.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Some southern states have feral peafowl populations-invasive??


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Some southern states have feral peafowl populations-invasive??


The iguanas are very invasive in Florida. The Peafowl are feral and invasive at my house and your house!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> No rain here yet. I did have to come indoors because of falling pine cones and branches; quite windy here.


I don't have the pinecones but I totally understand staying out from under trees when it's windy. I'm still crossing my fingers that the wind will knock down the stand of dead pine trees though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> The iguanas are very invasive in Florida. The Peafowl are feral and invasive at my house and your house!


As I was reading I kept waiting for someone saying it's an ideal time to get rid of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Some southern states have feral peafowl populations-invasive??


Huh. Where? Maybe FL?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> The iguanas are very invasive in Florida. The Peafowl are feral and invasive at my house and your house!


Not MY house-yet. Just the garage.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Huh. Where? Maybe FL?


Florida, Texas, and California are those I've read about, When I was a kid in WI we had one living in our woodlot for several years; a run away pet. It does show they could expand their territory north.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

While peafowl can be cold hardy, their slow maturing and their breeding season prohibits how far north they could go. PJ-do you think it possible that feral peafowl could be successful as far north as Tennessee?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> While peafowl can be cold hardy, their slow maturing and their breeding season prohibits how far north they could go. PJ-do you think it possible that feral peafowl could be successful as far north as Tennessee?


Sure it's possible if they had good forage, probably not probable. But their behavior is enough like turkeys, that you have me thinking. I have a neighbor down the road and their peafowl might as well be feral. I don't know how much they have to fend for themselves but they are totally free range.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

While I don't remember much about the black shouldered I had so many decades ago, I do remember the frustration of them nesting/brooding in August which would not give the chicks enough time to grow in the wild in northern states. When do yours hatch their chicks?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> While I don't remember much about the black shouldered I had so many decades ago, I do remember the frustration of them nesting/brooding in August which would not give the chicks enough time to grow in the wild in northern states. When do yours hatch their chicks?


Spring and Fall, I have the same frustration with the Fall chicks. That's why there is one in the house right now still.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One or three?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One or three?


Three, Baby 2 and Sir Fuzzy Butt in the large stock tub and the Svart Hona juvenile in the smaller stock tub. The room with the brooder tubs is about fifty degrees. I leave the screened lids up and they kind of cruise around the foyer most of the day. Occasionally, they come into the kitchen for treats.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I thought. I didn't think Baby 2 was ready to be out yet and since he has a best bud no chance would he lose his spot in the house.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's what I thought. I didn't think Baby 2 was ready to be out yet and since he has a best bud no chance would he lose his spot in the house.


On warmer days, I have been taking them outside for a while, (but they think they are indoor birds!). It's 18 degrees out now and supposed to be 16 tonight. I took a picture of the combine outside in the snow, it's the only piece of equipment outside at the moment.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh wow, look at all of that snow. And 18 degrees during the day. That is beyond painful. I couldn't live up there anymore. 

You have enough buildings to put all of the equipment up? You've got a lot to take out of the weather that means either a bunch of buildings or really big ones.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Oh wow, look at all of that snow. And 18 degrees during the day. That is beyond painful. I couldn't live up there anymore.
> 
> You have enough buildings to put all of the equipment up? You've got a lot to take out of the weather that means either a bunch of buildings or really big ones.


It's 16 degrees right now. My barn has a 50 by 94 foot footprint. The center two story section where the hay is stored is 50 x 40. I am super picky about keeping the farm equipment out of the weather as well as maintenance on everything. If it's under cover it has to be functional and earn it's keep.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not whining, 23, not after seeing what you have going on. 

I get the wanting all the dependable machinery under cover. I have this wild dream about getting another tractor and what I'm going to do to make it possible to make sure it's protected.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not whining, 23, not after seeing what you have going on.
> 
> I get the wanting all the dependable machinery under cover. I have this wild dream about getting another tractor and what I'm going to do to make it possible to make sure it's protected.


I have five counting the crawler plus all the equipment, sometimes I wish I just had one good all purpose machine. If I quit moving dirt, I could probably get by with a big skid steer and attachments.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering how you could pare down to one multi purpose machine. 

Are you moving that much dirt that you need the crawler? Couldn't you use the tractor? But then I'm thinking what I had and it was decades newer.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I was wondering how you could pare down to one multi purpose machine.
> 
> Are you moving that much dirt that you need the crawler? Couldn't you use the tractor? But then I'm thinking what I had and it was decades newer.


I have the backhoe too, I use that and the crawler for pond work. It would just be nice not to have so many machines.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can see needing the backhoe for the pond. And as I think about it, why the crawler makes things easier or maybe faster. Do you really dig out the pond that much that you couldn't use the tractor with a loader to move the dirt?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey y'all! This was my Silent Night, 4am Christmas morning.... yes I was walking around outside at 4am in 11 degree weather!  You know me and my pictures. Worth it. I have literally never heard it so peaceful and silent at this house. Never. It was pretty magical....

Until we have had to deal w this super duper cold snap for these past 2 days- eek! Wind chills kept it at around single digits the entire time. Poor chickens. But everyone has done well- I got them all snuggled up, wrapped them thoroughly with Tyvek....

The big chickens can still move in their Tyvek coats but my little ones are pretty mad at me over it.   jk clearly.

Hope everyone has had a lovely holiday, and everyone's chickens kept their Tyvek coats on. Mine are still learning.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, beautiful pictures!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As usual, from you, stunning pics. That would have been a good side job for you. You've got one heck of an eye.

First day trapped in the house due to the wind whipping other than taking care of the birds. Last two I've been out working. Even though it was 25 both mornings no wind made it tolerable.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww thank you!! We just purchased our first 'real' camera too, an actual SLR, so beware there may be more on the way!! Hehe. 
And my Christmas crab popped back up that morning! I have to share him too, I was really excited to see him- he's the other one of the 'Ecuadorian' crabs, one of the 2/5 that is left. So sad. Anyway, happy day, here he is! And if you think I'm a little crab crazy.... well, here are some (totally publicly posted) of the lengths others go to in decorating their crab tanks. I have no words here. That is all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So what does that leave to pop back out? Have the others you thought were buried already out? 

We all have our little quirks.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Indeed.  Again. No words. I thought [mention]Poultry Judge [/mention] would enjoy it the most. Inspiration for Barbie and such.

Oh- and to answer the question (ha) I am waiting on one more in the same tank- little Jean- but she may take another week or two first. There is one other tank I was unsure how many I had left so I have left the heat on, waters and a bit of food. Food not moved yet so just keeping vigil, and may amount to nothing. There were two others in there before, Billy and Ghost Crab. Ghost Crab is super sneaky, and also almost white colored (which really isn't ideal, even while not totally abnormal either.) Who knows! I'm just trying to give them a chance just in case I missed someone. Next week or soon I'm going to dig though and confirm....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You were thinking one of them probably wouldn't survive the molt? Was it one of them?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Indeed.  Again. No words. I thought [mention]Poultry Judge [/mention] would enjoy it the most. Inspiration for Barbie and such.
> 
> Oh- and to answer the question (ha) I am waiting on one more in the same tank- little Jean- but she may take another week or two first. There is one other tank I was unsure how many I had left so I have left the heat on, waters and a bit of food. Food not moved yet so just keeping vigil, and may amount to nothing. There were two others in there before, Billy and Ghost Crab. Ghost Crab is super sneaky, and also almost white colored (which really isn't ideal, even while not totally abnormal either.) Who knows! I'm just trying to give them a chance just in case I missed someone. Next week or soon I'm going to dig though and confirm....


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You were thinking one of them probably wouldn't survive the molt? Was it one of them?


It's always possible one won't come back from molt. It's a constant threat! Ah! But, of the two I had seen go down most recently, I was most concerned with the little one that came out on Christmas bc we've had such rotten luck with their particular breed. Still waiting on Jean, she is Barry's buddy and decided to dig on down to molt literally 2 days before I moved them.  So she might be a while. Which means the tank will continue sitting right where it is too. Oh well. It'll be over before I know it! 
I maybe could've dug to see if I could find her before molt. But I have done that once before (moving them into the tank) and one of my favorite little ones was freshly molted- body still soft and full exoskeleton right in front of her. Oh my- she went into isolation for the remainder of course, and pulled thru there but did not the next time. So anyway, she's why I didn't dig- she molted at warp speed and I'm scared of harming Jean. No rush so why risk it, ya know?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No wonder you were so happy to see him. You were sounding pretty certain one wouldn't reappear. I'm glad he fooled you. 

Do they have a molting season? Like Winter is the time. After watching that hilarious video you kind of think there is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know everyone remembers that cold hit we took. I saw the low 20's down here. But that's not what I wanted to talk about really.

It was the fact I saw a mosquito flying around in my garage one day later. I guess we need more than two days of true cold to knock them out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know everyone remembers that cold hit we took. I saw the low 20's down here. But that's not what I wanted to talk about really.
> 
> It was the fact I saw a mosquito flying around in my garage one day later. I guess we need more than two days of true cold to knock them out.


The farmers around here always figure a solid week of freezing weather, (some prefer sub-zero), to knock out many insect larva and adults. The squash beetles here have not been frozen out in three years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, being where I am neither of those things is liable to happen. sigh


----------

